
Parsing Mach-O files - AlexDenisov
http://lowlevelbits.org/parse-mach-o-files/
======
mayoff
The author, and anyone else interested in exploring Mach-O files, might want
to check out the otool command on Mac OS X. The otool source code is open
source:
[http://www.opensource.apple.com/source/cctools/cctools-870/o...](http://www.opensource.apple.com/source/cctools/cctools-870/otool/)

------
emgram769
someone made a mach-o lib for ruby: [https://github.com/woodruffw/ruby-
macho](https://github.com/woodruffw/ruby-macho)

------
mzs
You might dig this Alex:

[https://github.com/cebix/macemu/blob/master/BasiliskII/src/U...](https://github.com/cebix/macemu/blob/master/BasiliskII/src/Unix/Darwin/lowmem.c#L109)

------
jonhohle
Many years ago, I wrote something about Universal Binaries -
[http://hohle.net/scrap_post.php?post=197](http://hohle.net/scrap_post.php?post=197)
. IIRC, they've remained relatively unchanged since NeXTSTEP and have always
been available in OS X (and even used during the G3/G4/G5 era in Mac OS).

------
bla2
Related:
[https://github.com/shinh/maloader](https://github.com/shinh/maloader) is a
loader for running mach-o files on Linux.

